

Painless Command Line Argument Parsing in C - thedigitalengel
https://github.com/sanjoy/CmdArgs

======
robyates
It looks similar to args4j in Java:
<http://www.whenbrainsfly.com/2009/05/args4j-is-magic/>

------
kennu
Basically same as GNU getopt which has existed 25 years? Please use standard
libraries for things like this.

~~~
jhrobert
"The whole concept behind this is to have a very painless way to parse command
line arguments, possibly by losing some flexibility."

Is "GNU getopt" painless? I suspect it depends on your definition of "pain", a
pro/cons section would have clarified the rationnals for not using "getopt".

For sure it would be nice if people added a "prior art" comment whenever they
reinvent the wheel.

~~~
kennu
I didn't see any mention of getopt in the readme, so I figured the author was
perhaps just unaware of it. I don't consider getopt particularly painful
myself, especially since you can use it on Unix-like plaforms out-of-the-box.

I hope the people downvoting my original comment do know what getopt is and
that nearly all command line tools on e.g. Linux use it.

